#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Novos equipamentos Ubiquiti

## elielton

Ai pessoal veja o novo equipamento da Ubiquiti, http://www.ubnt.com/edgemax, parece que vai ser muito bom.
Pois poder configurar um roteamento todo por web é bem mais fácil do que no mikrotik.
Se nosso amigo Zé Alves puder comentar sobre esse novo equipamento nos ajudará muito.
Abraços.

----------


## Fernandols

Isso que o mercado precisava,seria show se tivesse um software de controle centralizado pra gerenciar todos os routers assim os ISP's poderiam utilizar eles como gateway de seus clientes e ainda ter um sistema de controle tudo UBNT.
Parece ser realmente muito bom,vou acompanhar o topico pra saber mais informações.

----------


## Roberto21

Prestaram atenção nessa informação:

*A plataforma EdgeOS não é apenas um sistema operacional do roteador. É também uma plataforma aberta, baseada no Debian ® distribuição Linux.Você tem acesso em nível de sistema completo, incluindo a hierarquia do sistema de arquivos inteiro, o escudo real, o usuário root, etc existentesDebian ® pacotes podem ser instalados no sistema, e você pode até criar seus próprios pacotes usando ferramentas padrão*

----------


## naldo864

para quem esta iniciando uma estrutura do zero e possivel montar um provedor completo com tecnologia de ponta so com ubnt ,sem gasto nenhum adicional de software de terceiros innncriiivel .
e logico eu usaria todos os softwares ubnt mas não dispenso o myauth 3 para hotspot e gerenciamento .
se cuida mikrotik senão vai virar bolsa.

----------


## Loame

Assim que tive no mercado vou pega o meu!

----------


## godoy

Salve amigos.

Admiro o novo hardware, porém, primeiro vou testar para a certificar.

Na minha opinião, os mikrotiks (principalmente em questão de roteamento) "só faltam fazer café", não sei não se este novo produto da ubiquiti vai bater os MKs. Não sou contra a ubiquiti, pelo contrário, utilizo grandemente em minha rede (quem não a usa afinal? ... rs) e é por esse motivo que opino desta forma, principalmente em lançamentos da ubiquiti que geralmente fazem bastante barulho e quando vamos ver não é aquela "tempestade" toda ...

Saudações

----------


## granlabor

> Ai pessoal veja o novo equipamento da Ubiquiti, http://www.ubnt.com/edgemax, parece que vai ser muito bom.
> Pois poder configurar um roteamento todo por web é bem mais fácil do que no mikrotik.
> Se nosso amigo Zé Alves puder comentar sobre esse novo equipamento nos ajudará muito.
> Abraços.



Todo mundo aqui no under sabe que sou um grande incentivador da Ubiquiti no Brasil. Entretanto, fico indiferente com o edgemax porque a Ubiquiti está entrando numa área dominada por Mikrotik e Cisco. Cada um deles numa ponta do mercado.

Concorrer no mercado é um direito de todos, mas tem que chegar e fazer bem feito. Poucas pessoas sabem, mas eu vim da Mikrotik antes de usar Ubiquiti e até hoje uso Mikrotik pra gerenciamento de tráfego em minhas redes. 

Hoje eu não trocaria de imediato meu Mikrotik por Ubiquiti (edgeMAX) porque existe a possibilidade do produto fazer mais "barulho" de marketing do que entregar eficiência.

O filme promocional do edgeMAX mudou radicalmente o padrão de linguagem corporativa da Ubiquiti. A Ubiquiti sempre foi sóbria na apresentação de seus produtos, com o filme do edgeMAX ela veio com essa tolice estilo Bruce Lee + missão impossível, que ao meu ver foi desrespeitosa com a concorrência... Quem não respeita concorrente é burro ou arrogante. O filme do EdgeMAX me deu a impressão de desespero em mostrar que o produto é bom. Por isso eu fico na dúvida se realmente é bom.

Óbvio que vou comprar um pra testar e ver se vale a pena ou não, mas teste de verdade vai ser na vida real quando vocês passarem um volume de tráfego absurdo pelo edgeMAX e ele segurar o tranco :-)

Essa é minha sincera opinião e faço votos que o edgeMAX realmente seja bom, porque é mais um produto Ubiquiti que vai precisar de treinamento pra usa-lo com eficiência.


Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## michaelbr

Já li esse tópico uma centena de vezes e sempre me dava a vontade de postar a minha sincera opinião, não somente referente ao produto EdgeRouter, mas também referente a postura de mercado da Ubiquiti nos últimos tempos, mas nessa hora vem o receio de que o pessoal ache que estaria defendendo a Mikrotik, pois quem me conhece sabe que tenho diversas certificações Mikrotik, não tenho certificação Ubiquiti porque ainda não havia no mercado, coisa que providenciarei ainda neste ano, e em core de rede não uso nenhum equipamento da Ubiquiti, são basicamente 80% Mikrotik e 20% Cisco, e vou mais além, Ubiquiti somente as Basestation em Bridge conectadas em uma routerboard, e não tenho nenhum PTP com produtos da Ubiquiti, desde a época em que o AirOS não conseguia lidar muito bem com OSPF.
Pois bem, depois do post de nosso amigo ZéAlves resolvi me aventurar em colocar a minha opinião:

Primeiramente, já a muito tempo discordo completamente de como a Ubiquiti atua no mercado, principalmente ao brasileiro, por um simples fato, o mercado brasileiro com certeza é uma fatia bem grande do faturamento da Ubiquiti, e até hoje não possuí um escritório de representatividade em território nacional, para principalmente resolver problemas, como por exemplo o lote de airgrid´s c/ defeito que apareceu no ano passado, e adequar os seus produtos para o mercado brasileiro, como a questão das tomadas no padrão novo brasileiro e as homologações dos seus produtos junto a ANATEL.
Aliás, eu particularmente acho um absurdo, uma empresa do tamanho da Ubiquiti, fazer uma conferência para os usuários brasileiros em São Paulo, e apresentar um produto como o AirFiber e não ter o mínimo de idéia de como funcionará a respeito de sua homologação junto a ANATEL, me achei exatamente como o "otário" daquele videozinho da Claro.
E isso não é de hoje, em 2010 fizeram a mesma conferência em Foz do Iguaçu/PR, onde apresentaram a evolução para câmeras IP, o AirCAM, e dizendo q estaria no mercado em aproximadamente 30 dias, demorou 10 meses para chegar no mercado, um produto cheio de defeitos e com uma enormidade de bugs, câmeras sem ao menos Night Vision.
E pra finalizar, o que realmente trata o assunto do tópico, lançam o EdgeRouter, um SO p/ roteador com um hardware poderoso, que irá ameaçar o mercado da Mikrotik, e olhem só o absurdo, da Cisco.
Eu não sei quem a Ubiquiti quer iludir, ou mesmo, "quem" são as pessoas que se iludem com esse marketing absurdo. Colegas, parem para pensar, vou dividir os argumentos entre a Mikrotik e a Cisco:

Mikrotik: Já vi diversos colegas que se dizem os melhores em suas áreas criticando a Mikrotik por possuir hardwares, as routerboards, com poder de processamento baixo, o porque disso. Isso se chama "nicho de mercado", a Mikrotik possui um OS, o RouterOS tão poderoso quão o da Cisco, mas em vez de competir em um mercado corporativo, com hardwares poderosos, prefere se manter no equipamento barato, com um SO poderoso, e que atende a necessidade de 95% dos provedores.
Isso é uma ironia, já vi pessoas comprando roteadores da Cisco de R$ 8.000,00, para colocar em provedores com 200 clientes, coisa que fariam com extrema competência com uma RB/450G, RB/1100, e gastariam R$ 1.000,00.
E depois mais, estamos falando de uma empresa que esta no mercado de roteadores e wifi desde 1995, e dedicando-se exclusivamente a este segmente, que possui um produto maduro e com muitos recursos.

Cisco: Vocês nem vão querer minha opinião sincera em comparar equipamentos para roteamento de rede entre Ubiquiti e Cisco, os karas da Ubiquiti foram muito infelizes em fazer essa comparação, eles não chegam nem na unha do dedo do pé da Cisco.

E tem mais ainda, estão comparando o appliance deles com os da Juniper, q q isso, para esse bonde que eu quero descer.

Desculpem os desabafos, mas colegas, vamos ser coerentes, a Ubiquiti tem que falar menos, e fazer menas prograganda falsa, e agir mais.

E para completar, vou lhe contar uma história que sempre me lembro com me falam ou vejo falar sobre esse novo produto da Ubiquiti: Em Dezembro/2010, em uma conferência em Foz do Iguaçu/PR, onde o próprio ZéAlves era o tradutor, o próprio CEO da Ubiquiti, mostrou um slide onde tinha uma torre de transmissão com 4 antenas basestation c/ rocket's e na base dessa torre havia um roteador Mikrotik, como eu seu que era Mikrotik ? Poque estava escrito no slide e eu perguntei para ele se ele achava essa uma solução ideal, e ele mesmo disse que achava e que não tinha pretensões de competir com a Mikrotik neste segmento.
Pois bem, nem 2 anos se passaram e a Ubiquiti tem um produto pronto muito melhor que a Mikrotik, Cisco e Juniper.
Sincesaremente, ou esses karas da Ubiquiti são muito fodas, ou eu sou muito burro. E honestamente, uma coisa que me deixa muito puto, é ver alguém duvidando de minha inteligência, e acredito que esse seja o sentimento da maioria aqui.
Um grande abraço a todos.

----------


## granlabor

[QUOTE=michaelbr;640132] ...Pois bem, depois do post de nosso amigo ZéAlves resolvi me aventurar em colocar a minha opinião [/QUOTE]



Ui ui ui, que responsa. Olha a bomba que eu acendi !


Concordo contigo no quesito regionalização dos produtos e escritório Brasil.

Concordo que as cameras estão engatinhando. Uso-as e deixam a desejar, mas esse é o jeito da Ubiquiti de trabalhar: Lança o produto e aperfeiçoa depois. Vamos ver como fica.

Discordo sobre as panes dos produtos e a insatisfação ao usá-los. A maior dificuldade que o pessoal passa está relacionada com instalação física. Pode não ser o seu caso, Michael, mas é a realidade de 80% do mercado.

Dois anos atrás eu já sabia que a Ubiquiti estava trabalhando no projeto do EdgeMAX, mas a ética impedia que eu dissese algo a respeito. Meu pensamento na época foi: se vai fazer faça bem feito porque vai enfrentar gente competente. 

*Nenhum de nós usou ou viu o edgeMAX funcionando.*  Tudo que estamos dizendo aqui reflete a experiência passada com a Ubiquiti. Pode ser que os caras venham com um produto de arrebentar e calem a boca da gente, mas isso só o tempo vai mostrar...

*Eu quero ver a Ubiquiti continuar crescendo no mercado Brasileiro.* 
Eles mudaram a vida de muita gente pra melhor. Muito provedor que sofria com quedas e panes estabilizou a rede com Ubiquiti. 

Tenho pelo menos uns 200 casos de sucesso com Ubiquiti depois que o cara passou pelo meu treinamento. Tem pelo menos uns outros 250 onde o cara aprendeu a fazer o serviço corretamente e ficou satisfeito com Ubiquiti.

*Ubiquiti é bom, o cara só tem que saber onde usar...* 
Desta vez tive o privilégio de assistir ao UWC e digo que é bem diferente e bem melhor estar na platéia. Lá no palco você está representando a empresa, tem que entender exatamente o que a pessoa está dizendo pra traduzir corretamente a essência da mensagem. 
*
Desta vez, na platéia pude ver porque a pessoa fica frustrada com Ubiquiti:*
Em resumo o cara quer tirar leite de pedra. 
Quer passar mais de 50 megas full num radinho de R$ 300. 
Quer segurar uma rede gigantesca com Unifi de R$ 200 e espera que o "hand off" de uma célula pra outra seja tão eficiente quanto a de um rádio de 1.700 dólares lá fora.

Quando a pessoa entender as limitações e a aplicabilidade de cada equipamento ela vai conseguir ser feliz (independente do fabricante).
*
Minha opinião sobre o EdgeMAX é a seguinte:*
1) Quem usa Mikrotik não vai gostar. Pelo simples fato do ser humano não gostar de mudanças. O cara já entende como o Mikrotik funciona, já sabe os menus de cor e simplesmente não vai querer aprender tudo de novo.

2) Quem faz uso avançado do Mikrotik vai seguir o curso natural e evoluir pra CISCO. Só mesmo no filme da Ubiquiti que o cara vai sair da CISCO pro EdgeMAX. Se me permitem uma comparação tola: sair da CSICO pro EdgeMAX é o equivalente a sair de uma Harley Davidson pra uma BIZ.

3) O cara que está entrando hoje no mercado e ainda não aprendeu nada, vai arriscar o EdgeMAX se for barato e se tiver facilidade de tutoriais na Net. Quando a rede dele crescer, ele vai migrar para o próximo estágio lógico que é o Mikrotik.

4) Se o edgeMAX for tão bom quanto o filme afirma ser todos nós sairemos ganhando. 


Como eu sempre digo:
*Tem espaço pra todo mundo!*


Forte abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## michaelbr

Olá ZéAlves,

Desculpe prolongar o assunto, não sei se notou, mas não gosto de criar polêmicas e ficar com discussões sem fim, querendo provar que estou certo ou achando que sei mais que algum outro colega, mas vou somente completar algumas coisas:




> _Concordo que as cameras estão engatinhando. Uso-as e deixam a desejar, mas esse é o jeito da Ubiquiti de trabalhar: Lança o produto e aperfeiçoa depois. Vamos ver como fica._


Esse é um dos meus principais motivos de discórdia de como a Ubiquiti trabalha no mercado, lançando produtos em testes, e o cliente paga pelo produto, leva o prejuízo e ainda faz testes de graça para eles aperfeiçoarem.




> _Discordo sobre as panes dos produtos e a insatisfação ao usá-los. A maior dificuldade que o pessoal passa está relacionada com instalação física. Pode não ser o seu caso, Michael, mas é a realidade de 80% do mercado._


Pelo menos da minha parte, as "panes" que me afastaram dos equipamentos Ubiquiti, foram principalmente pelos problemas que o AirOS tinha, não sei se tem ainda, em relação aos protocolos de roteamento, como o OSPF, por exemplo.
E ainda sobre isso, me estranha mais ainda, quando disse que a mais de 2 anos a Ubiquiti trabalha no EdgeRouter, um appliance de roteamento de rede, e eles com problemas com protocolos de roteamento do seu principal SO, entende ?




> _Tudo que estamos dizendo aqui reflete a experiência passada com a Ubiquiti. Pode ser que os caras venham com um produto de arrebentar e calem a boca da gente, mas isso só o tempo vai mostrar..._


Justamente é esse o problema, e não me entenda mal, eu não odeio a Ubiquiti, como você vai ver mais abaixo, utilizo também Ubiquiti na minha rede, mas os caras falam e fazem propaganda demais, mas agem pouco, muito pouco... por exemplo, a AirCAM já está no mercado a + ou - 2 anos, e ainda é um produto amador.




> _Eles mudaram a vida de muita gente pra melhor. Muito provedor que sofria com quedas e panes estabilizou a rede com Ubiquiti._


Concordo 100% com você, a linha legacy e AirMax da Ubiquiti revolucionou o mercado de provedores, justamente pela comodidade, CPE´s prontinhas, somente colocar no suporte e ligar um cabo de rede, e principalmente pela facilidade de configuração, praticamente qualquer pessoa com um mínimo de conhecimento em redes configura um equipamento desses, praticamente vem configurado de fábrica. É claro que estou falando aqui de instalações simples, no cliente final, por exemplo, e até hoje esse é o grande mérito da Ubiquiti, e na minha humilde opinião, o único até agora.




> _Desta vez, na platéia pude ver porque a pessoa fica frustrada com Ubiquiti.
> Em resumo o cara quer tirar leite de pedra. 
> Quer passar mais de 50 megas full num radinho de R$ 300. 
> Quer segurar uma rede gigantesca com Unifi de R$ 200 e espera que o "hand off" de uma célula pra outra seja tão eficiente quanto a de um rádio de 1.700 dólares lá fora._


Esse é exatamente o ponto, é isso que estou tentando me expressar. A culpada dessa mentalidade, em que o "o cara quer tirar leite de pedra", é exclusivamente da Ubiquiti, que trouxe a facilidade das CPE, e fica dizendo, principalmente em suas palestras que é muito fácil "passar mais de 50 megas full num radinho de R$ 300" ou "segurar uma rede gigantesca com Unifi de R$ 200", e agora está pregando que "com um EdgeRouter de R$ 300 você pode jogar fora o seu Cisco de R$ 8.000 que ele vai segurar uma rede de 2000 clientes, com uma mão amarrada atrás das costas", isso até parece história em quadrinhos, tudo é possível, é só a Ubiquiti querer. E dá-lhe a Ubiquiti lançando produto sem finalizar no mercado para a gente comprar e testar para eles de graça, isso eu falo de cadeira, porque estava na apresentação em São Paulo, e de 10 características que o pessoal pergunto se o EdgeRouter já estava preparado, o kara da Ubiquiti respondeu que 6 delas ainda estavam sendo implementadas em futuras versões.

Minha opinião sobre o EdgeRouter:

- Por facilidade de utilização, não acredito que o kara irá trocar um produto da Mikrotik, que mesmo para um leigo é muito fácil e intuitivo de se utilizar, por EdgeRouter;
- Por poder de processamento do hardware, não acredito que o kara irá trocar um hardware da Cisco, por um "poderoso" EdgeRouter, mesmo com uma diferença absurda de preços, pois quem necessita de um hardware poderoso, geralmente são grandes empresas, com redes monstruosas, que possui um pessoal de TI com um conhecimento técnico muito grande, que com certeza depois de analisar o produto da Ubiquiti não vai querer dar um tiro no escuro;
- No final a Ubiquiti tenta juntar em um único produto o melhor dos dois mundos, o poder de processamento da Cisco ou Juniper, e a facilidade de uso e baixo preço de um produto extremamente profissional da Mikrotik. O problema é que, pelos menos por enquanto e pelo que mostrou até agora, ela não vai conseguir vantagem em nenhum dos dois lados, infelizmente, quem não gostaria de ter um produto poderoso como Cisco com o preço e facilidade de uso da Mikrotik  :Smile: 
Não sei exatamente qual será a estratégia de mercado que a Ubiquiti irá adotar depois do lançamento do produto, mas eles deveríam pensar em um sistema centralizado de gerenciamento de seus produtos, por exemplo, isso sim iria trazer algumas vantagens para o produto deles, imaginem um EdgeRouter contanto com funcionalidades para o gerenciamento integrado através de protocolo próprio dos equipamentos AirMax, AirVision, UniFi e mFi, tudo junto, em um mesmo roteador, isso sim seria uma revolução no mercado.

Ao colega ZéAlves: Não me entenda mal, não estou querendo de maneira alguma questionar o seu conhecimento ou opinião, até porque você ministra treinamento oficial da Ubiquiti, tem que defender o seu peixe.
E como eu lhe disse, apesar de discordar de algumas coisas da Ubiquiti, utilizo antenas BaseStation + RocketM5 em todas as nossas torres para PTMP, e nos clientes utilizo a linha AirMax, é claro que as RocketM5, todas em bridge ligadas a uma Routerboar/RouterOS  :Smile: , e nos PTP utilizo também algumas RocketDish, é claro, ligada a uma Routerboard/RouteOS, para dormir tranquilho não pensando nos meus problemas com OSPF  :Smile: 
Brincadeiras a parte, vi em sua assinatura que ministrará um curso em Foz do Iguaçu/PR em Novembro, gostaria primeiramente de convidá-lo a um "Happy Hour" para tomarmos um chop´s e batermos um papinho, isso não seria um debate Mikrotik x Ubiquiti, é claro  :Smile:  até porque também gostaria que enviasse maiores informações a respeito de seu curso e certificação, pois certamente irei ser seu aluno, e antes que você sinta calafrios por isso, juro que não irei tocar no assunto "Mikrotik" em seu curso  :Smile: 
Caso necessite de alguma ajuda em Foz do Iguaçu, estou a disposição.

Um grande abraço a todos os colegas e principalmente ao ZéAlves.

----------


## granlabor

Legal, Michael.

Esse tipo de debate é legal porque traz luz ao tema e elimina a discórdia. Vou fazer algumas observaçōes pra permitir melhor esclarecimento.





> ...meus principais motivos de discórdia de como a Ubiquiti trabalha no mercado, lançando produtos em testes, e o cliente paga pelo produto, leva o prejuízo e ainda faz testes de graça para eles aperfeiçoarem.


Existem modelos de negócio diferentes que influenciam o preço final do produto....

Grandes multinacionais desenvolvem o produto até atingir a perfeição (ou algo próximo disso) e lançam o produto no mercado com um preço elevado pra custear todo o projeto, desenvolvimento e etc.

Empresas jovens como a Ubiquiti e a Mikrotik desenvolvem um bom hardware e ajustam o software com o bonde andando. Isso permite encurtar o processo de retorno financeiro do produto e resulta num preço bem mais baixo para o consumidor. *Isto é bem diferente de lançar um produto de testes no mercado.*  Se você observar bem toda empresa moderna faz isto: lança o produto essencial e aprimora depois.





> ...até porque você ministra treinamento oficial da Ubiquiti, tem que defender o seu peixe.


A certificação oficial ubiquiti é um produto secundário. Meu produto principal é o "treinamento do ZéAlves" - Redes Ubiquiti Outdoor. Este é o treinamento que estou anunciando, fala de Ubiquiti, Mikrotik e tembém Radinhos comuns. Esse treinamento é um sucesso e vai continuar assim por muito tempo, porque responde as perguntas dos alunos e elimina as dúvidas do dono de provedor.





> ...gostaria primeiramente de convidá-lo a um "Happy Hour" para tomarmos um chop´s e batermos um papinho, isso não seria um debate Mikrotik x Ubiquiti, é claro  até porque também gostaria que enviasse maiores informações a respeito de seu curso e certificação, pois certamente irei ser seu aluno, e antes que você sinta calafrios por isso, juro que não irei tocar no assunto "Mikrotik" em seu curso


Será uma satisfação conhecê-lo pessoalmente e adianto que nada me intimida, principalmente marca de produto. O pessoal defende sua marca favorita como se fosse religião, mas eu sei que nos bastidores todos os fabricantes se conhecem e trabalham em harmonia... não tem motivo pra eu desgostar do colega que optou por usar outra marca de produto :-)

Gostaria de ter você em sala de aula. Você vai assistir e depois vai mandar toda sua equipe fazer o treinamento.





> Caso necessite de alguma ajuda em Foz do Iguaçu, estou a disposição.


Muito obrigado, idem aqui de Bragança Paulista, a terra da linguiça!


ZéAlves

----------


## alyssonbmx

Assim que tive no mercado vou pega o meu!

----------


## tumbalasso

Boa noite !

Estou gostando deste tópico, não sei se o pessoal viu mas foi efetuado 2 testes no site da tolly, pra quem não sabe este é um site que só efetua teste de equipamentos e comparações com ferramentas próprias para isso, é claro que neste teste pelo pouco que vi os equipamentos tanto cisco quanto juniper estavam sem nenhum módulo adicional, mas a minha primeira impressão é que o ubnt se trata de um equipamento bom na parte de processamento, acho que a minha principal preocupação é se este equipamento é tão robusto quanto os concorrentes, vindo da ubnt eu acho pouco provavel, até pelo custo dele, pois equipamentos cisco e juniper voces sabem que a durabilidade e de anos sem falar na garantia. Acho que isso também ajuda nos preços mais caros alem do que ja foi comentado acima.
Agora é ver para crer

----------


## edsaboia

Bom, vou deixar minha opniao aqui tb...rsrs..

Concordo com tudo aqui que foi falado até agora, acho que o Zé Alves ta certo em quase tudo, creio que será mais um produto que vai ter no mercado, e que será usado em alguns casos e outros nao...da mesma forma que nao usamos hj Mk em tudo, tb creio que nao usaremos Ubnt em tudo, creio que é caso de se estudar cada projeto o custo beneficio de cada um, mais nao tenha dúvida que quanto mais opçoes de mercado tivermos para trabalhar é melhor, eu nao gosto de falar que tal produto é ruim ou bom pra determinada coisa, uso na minha rede Ubnt, Mk, Cisco, Asga, Radwin, Datacom e por ai vai...como disse eu acho que vai depender muito da aplicação que a gente vai querer fazer.

Abraço a Todos!!!

----------


## Roberto21

Olha ai pessoal, lá vem a Mikrotik com força:

*MUM Estados Unidos é na próxima semana!* 

Seja um dos primeiros a testemunhar a transferência maciça do roteador CCR em pessoa - estaremos mostrando Nuvem roteador de corehttp://cloudcorerouter.com/ pela primeira vez em público. Testes ao vivo estará funcionando para demonstrar o que pode fazer 36 núcleos - mais de 15 milhões de pacotes por segundo! A 1.2GHz por núcleo, este é o nosso roteador mais poderoso, de longe.

----------


## usuario2012

isso vai ser quando o lançamento e sera que vai ser muito caro

----------


## rubensk

Mikrotik tem 3 usos bem distintos atualmente: roteamento, controle de usuários e wireless. A UBNT já tinha wireless, e agora tem roteamento... mas os que usam Mikrotik para controle de usuários, que é sua aplicação mais comum, não vão ter o EdgeMax como opção.

Para roteamento, a UBNT começou bem. Produto com uma base bem respeitada no mercado (Vyatta), capacidade de processamento bem superior a das RouterBoards, interface amigável, bom preço. Notar que o Mikrotik tem uma interface Web, o WebFig, que é bem amigável também. O nome EdgeMax sugere porém uma característica de borda, e com isso recursos como MPLS não devem ser prioridade. Vamos ver em quanto tempo esse produto menor quanto os outros irmãos maiores chegam ao mercado... a versão carrier tem uma porta 10G, algo que nem o CloudCore Router da Mikrotik tem (inicialmente pelo menos). 

Quanto a comparação com a Cisco, ela não é desproporcional; muita gente usa Cisco em cenários simples que poderiam ser atendidos com um EdgeMax ou uma Routerboard. E como Cisco é caro, eles acabam comprando menos poder de processamento do que precisariam... a troca que eles sugerem no vídeo pode ser realidade para muitas empresas americanas. Não é o caso no Brasil, onde o custo de banda é alto e mais gente se dispõe a usar um roteador com PC montado e Linux... mas se eu fosse o gerente de produto da UBNT, iria sim para cima da Cisco e não da Mikrotik.

Os ISPs que muito usam Mikrotik vão comprar alguns UBNT, testar, e se gostarem vão comprar mais. Não é preciso focar muito em comunicação nesse segmento, o que eles já fizeram de uma análise comparativa já é suficiente. Quem usa Mikrotik fazendo 2 ou 3 das coisas que citei no começo vai demorar, mas os que já separam essas tarefas, e que é uma boa prática mesmo numa rede exclusivamente Mikrotik, vai poder testar o EdgeLite fazendo NAT, balanceamento, BGP simplificado (pouca memória para um BGP completo) e vai adotar ou não com base na sua própria experiência. 

Apesar de muita gente querer antecipar o que vai acontecer ou especular, só a progressão natural do produto vai poder dizer o que vai acontecer.

----------


## godoy

> Mikrotik tem 3 usos bem distintos atualmente: roteamento, controle de usuários e wireless. A UBNT já tinha wireless, e agora tem roteamento... mas os que usam Mikrotik para controle de usuários, que é sua aplicação mais comum, não vão ter o EdgeMax como opção.
> 
> Para roteamento, a UBNT começou bem. Produto com uma base bem respeitada no mercado (Vyatta), capacidade de processamento bem superior a das RouterBoards, interface amigável, bom preço. Notar que o Mikrotik tem uma interface Web, o WebFig, que é bem amigável também. O nome EdgeMax sugere porém uma característica de borda, e com isso recursos como MPLS não devem ser prioridade. Vamos ver em quanto tempo esse produto menor quanto os outros irmãos maiores chegam ao mercado... a versão carrier tem uma porta 10G, algo que nem o CloudCore Router da Mikrotik tem (inicialmente pelo menos). 
> 
> Quanto a comparação com a Cisco, ela não é desproporcional; muita gente usa Cisco em cenários simples que poderiam ser atendidos com um EdgeMax ou uma Routerboard. E como Cisco é caro, eles acabam comprando menos poder de processamento do que precisariam... a troca que eles sugerem no vídeo pode ser realidade para muitas empresas americanas. Não é o caso no Brasil, onde o custo de banda é alto e mais gente se dispõe a usar um roteador com PC montado e Linux... mas se eu fosse o gerente de produto da UBNT, iria sim para cima da Cisco e não da Mikrotik.
> 
> Os ISPs que muito usam Mikrotik vão comprar alguns UBNT, testar, e se gostarem vão comprar mais. Não é preciso focar muito em comunicação nesse segmento, o que eles já fizeram de uma análise comparativa já é suficiente. Quem usa Mikrotik fazendo 2 ou 3 das coisas que citei no começo vai demorar, mas os que já separam essas tarefas, e que é uma boa prática mesmo numa rede exclusivamente Mikrotik, vai poder testar o EdgeLite fazendo NAT, balanceamento, BGP simplificado (pouca memória para um BGP completo) e vai adotar ou não com base na sua própria experiência. 
> 
> Apesar de muita gente querer antecipar o que vai acontecer ou especular, só a progressão natural do produto vai poder dizer o que vai acontecer.


Caro Rubensk ... 

Muito importante vossas colocações, acredito que enriquecerá ainda mais esse debate produtivo.

Acredito que os pontos tocados são de suma importância, até acredito que poderá se tornar um bom produto, mas continuo entendendo que o produto nunca será tudo aquilo que a ubnt anuncia, pois sempre divulgam em suas propagandas coisas exorbitantes se comparados a realidade alcançada.

Ex.: A linha M5, suas propagandas dizem atingir 300 Mbp/s, mas todos sabemos que isso é uma utopia e acaba a influenciar (incentivar) os usuários a tentarem tirar "água de pedra" (como citado pelo Zé Alves), pois quando vêem um rádio que divulga 300 Mbp/s e só conseguem seus 50 ou 80 Mbp/s, é natural que a pessoa fica intrigada. Por essas e outras que acredito que não será tudo aquilo proposto, não digo que será um mal produto, apenas seguirá o mesmo padrão ubnt.

Saudações a todos

----------


## granlabor

> Ex.: A linha M5, suas propagandas dizem atingir 300 Mbp/s, mas todos sabemos que isso é uma utopia e acaba a influenciar (incentivar) os usuários a tentarem tirar "água de pedra" (como citado pelo Zé Alves), pois quando vêem um rádio que divulga 300 Mbp/s e só conseguem seus 50 ou 80 Mbp/s, é natural que a pessoa fica intrigada. Por essas e outras que acredito que não será tudo aquilo proposto, não digo que será um mal produto, apenas seguirá o mesmo padrão ubnt.


Pois é, esse tipo de informação deveria ser esclarecida, ter um texto jurídico informando em que situação essa taxa ocorre...

No meu treinamento eu falo sobre esses gráficos e tento mostrar ao cliente como interpretá-los para não se frustar com expectativa quebrada. Em resumo é o seguite:

No gráfico abaixo você escolhe em qual relação throughput distância você quer ficar...

150 Mbps ------------------- 75 Mbps ------------------- 1 Mbps. (curva de throughput)
---------------------------------------------- ? -------------------- (sua escolha)
1 Km --------------------------- 25 Km ------------------ 50 Km. (curva de distância)

É isso que a Ubiquiti está dizendo. Só que ela publica os dois extremos positivos e nós consumidores entendemos que por apenas R$ 300 nós vamos receber o melhor dos dois mundos kkkkkkkkkk
Isso não existe, física é troca. Se eu optar por distância meu sinal vai atenuar e, consequentemente, meu throughput será menor :-)

Em outras palavras: a Ubiquiti mostra suas qualidades, o Consumidor acha melhor não perguntar quando essas qualidades estarão presentes. Pronto, está feita a confusão e dá-se início à frustração. 

Com um pouquinho de reflexão o Consumidor evitaria essa frustração.


Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## biohazzard

A bem da verdade é que até agora não estou conseguindo comprar uma peça, alguém poderia indicar algum site que vende este equipamento.

----------


## alyssonbmx

> A bem da verdade é que até agora não estou conseguindo comprar uma peça, alguém poderia indicar algum site que vende este equipamento.


www.nrstore.com.br so compro ae amigo

----------


## biohazzard

> www.nrstore.com.br so compro ae amigo



Opa!!! sou cliente da NRSTORE amigo, o Nathan me informou que so no fim de novembro que é a previsão de chegar, se tiver outro site no brasil que vc conheça indica ai.

----------


## elielton

Alguém está usando esse equipamento, o que acharam, é de fácil configuração, tem desempenho, postem resultados aqueles que tiverem usando.

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

Olá pessoal,

Fico feliz que o tópico esteja bombando. Agradeço os comentários de todos, tem que ser assim mesmo, um debate saudável. 
Como o Zé disse diversas vezes o sol nasce para todos, tenho certeza que com respeito e sem fanatismo,debates como este só tendem a agregar conhecimento para todos nós.

Att,

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

Vamos fazer o seguinte então:

Zé você possui alguma rede com um bom tráfego ai que não utilize HotSpot?
Se sim, providenciarei um EdgeMaxLite para você testar e postar os resultados, o que acha?
Se possível nos passar relatório bacana do desempenho do produto, todos sabemos que você é um profissional Neutro, saberá avaliar bem o real desempenho do equipamento.
Me confirme que lhe enviarei assim que possível.

Att,

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Pois é, esse tipo de informação deveria ser esclarecida, ter um texto jurídico informando em que situação essa taxa ocorre...
> 
> No meu treinamento eu falo sobre esses gráficos e tento mostrar ao cliente como interpretá-los para não se frustar com expectativa quebrada. Em resumo é o seguite:
> 
> No gráfico abaixo você escolhe em qual relação throughput distância você quer ficar...
> 
> 150 Mbps ------------------- 75 Mbps ------------------- 1 Mbps. (curva de throughput)
> ---------------------------------------------- ? -------------------- (sua escolha)
> 1 Km --------------------------- 25 Km ------------------ 50 Km. (curva de distância)
> ...


Zé estou no aguardo de sua confirmação.

Att,

----------


## granlabor

> Vamos fazer o seguinte então:
> 
> Zé você possui alguma rede com um bom tráfego ai que não utilize HotSpot?
> Se sim, providenciarei um EdgeMaxLite para você testar e postar os resultados, o que acha?
> Se possível nos passar relatório bacana do desempenho do produto, todos sabemos que você é um profissional Neutro, saberá avaliar bem o real desempenho do equipamento.
> Me confirme que lhe enviarei assim que possível.
> 
> Att,


Oi Chadi.

Tenho um EdgeMAx Lite aqui desde fevereiro e já testei. 

Com todo respeito e consideração que tenho pela UBNT: 
Considero ser um produto com potencial, mas ainda em fase inicial de desenvolvimento. 
Muitas das funções precisam ser feitas no CLI e nem todo mundo se vira bem com linha de comando.
O GUI ainda é meio doidão. Por exemplo: Você aplica uma regra de FW, seleciona a porta e as regras anteriores perdem a configuração.

Tem pelo menos 3 meses que não sai versão nova de FW beta, por isso não me aprofundei nos testes e deixei o ERlite em display na sala de aula.

Do jeito que eu enxergo hoje, o EdgeRouter está seguindo o mesmo caminho das Routerstations. Se não tiver um desenvolvimento do GUI para ser tão intuitivo, leve e fácil como são as RouterBoards, o EDGERouter não vai agradar. Mas isto é apenas a minha opinião...

Na época fiz um relatório completo sobre minha experiência com a ERlite e passei pra UBNT. Vou procurar a mensagem aqui e encaminho pra você.


Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## Fernandols

Realmente espero que nao caiam no esquecimento assim como ocorreu com as Routerstations,acho que a UBNT tem potencial de sobra pra fazer um sistema funcional e intuitivo rodar nessas crianças,o que vai ser bom pra caramba na busca de alternativas no mercado.

Go UBNT!! rsrsrs...

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Oi Chadi.
> 
> Tenho um EdgeMAx Lite aqui desde fevereiro e já testei. 
> 
> Com todo respeito e consideração que tenho pela UBNT: 
> Considero ser um produto com potencial, mas ainda em fase inicial de desenvolvimento. 
> Muitas das funções precisam ser feitas no CLI e nem todo mundo se vira bem com linha de comando.
> O GUI ainda é meio doidão. Por exemplo: Você aplica uma regra de FW, seleciona a porta e as regras anteriores perdem a configuração.
> 
> ...


Olá Zé, a ultima release foi dia 18 de março. Mas concordo com você em relação ao Gui, para aqueles que já mechem com Cisco, Juniper e Vyatta ficaria definitivamente mais fácil pois a intimidade com o Cli colaboraria e muito.
Com certeza não seguirá o caminho da RouterStation, tanto porque o software da routerstation não foi feito pelo nosso time, e sim por terceiros. Acredito que dentro de pouco tempo teremos um Gui estável e pouco a pouco agregaremos serviços ao router. 
Segue Print de um post de um de nossos usuários, onde o ERL mesmo com várias regras de Firewall consegue atingir 200mb. Nada mal para um router de R$300,00  :Big Grin: ! Lembrando que hoje não contamos ainda com aceleração em interfaces com Vlan.



Att,

----------


## imediato

> Pois é, esse tipo de informação deveria ser esclarecida, ter um texto jurídico informando em que situação essa taxa ocorre...
> 
> No meu treinamento eu falo sobre esses gráficos e tento mostrar ao cliente como interpretá-los para não se frustar com expectativa quebrada. Em resumo é o seguite:
> 
> No gráfico abaixo você escolhe em qual relação throughput distância você quer ficar...
> 
> 150 Mbps ------------------- 75 Mbps ------------------- 1 Mbps. (curva de throughput)
> ---------------------------------------------- ? -------------------- (sua escolha)
> 1 Km --------------------------- 25 Km ------------------ 50 Km. (curva de distância)
> ...


Eu me metendo kkkk,

eu enho aprendido uma coisa muito boa com UBNT, seja o mais pessimista possivel ai sim vc sairá satisfeito, comprei 6 nano bridge para 1.2 km pra tentas passar 30 mb (nao full), com link agregation. Consegui? to com 12 megas so com 1 par me atendendo mas com os outros pares na agulha, e isso so me custo 1.3K e aina qd tiver algo melhor posso usar como cliente.
UBNT é sim uma revolucao pra wireless, problema ! ta ficando caro pagar 270 num loco m5 pra deixar em comodato, logo estou olhando agora para a intelbras, e vamos montar uma celula cliente e ap intelbras, por que nao intelbras e MK? radios MK tem me encomodado (GRove 2.4). Mas tudo tem um lado bom tudo o que usao meu concorrente vai la e usa kkk. agora ele ta passando raiva com groove kkkk.
UBNT faz milagre pelo que custa, mas vamos olhar para a intelbras, tem sido uma brasileira que tem buscado criar produtos muito bons, (acreditava que a aquario seria essa empresa, mas sem chance). 
Nota meus APs 5.8 sao nano station e tao segurando 15 simultaneo, e pouco sim mas por 300tao?
ZéAlves 75M a 25km? Full? e com que ping?
Em, outra precisamos de treinameto aki no Paraná /Capital 
Abraços

----------


## granlabor

Fala, Imediato!

Não exatamente 75km com 25 megas... Depende de muita coisa. 
Tá mais pra 50 megas up x 50 megas down, em 40 km com dish de 34 dBi.

Volto pra Curitiba-PR com a maior satisfação. Tem que organizar alunos pra viabilizar os custos com viagem.
Lembra que sai o mesmo preço ou mais barato você dar uma esticadinha aqui em Bragança Paulista (na sede da GranLabor).

Vamos ver se eu consigo viabilizar Curitiba até o final do ano. O Paraná foi o estado que mais me trouxe alunos, quem sabe eu consigo fazer um Tour aí pelo estado e atender algumas cidades chave (tudo idéia por enquanto hehehehehe).

Acesse meu site e fique de olho nas datas do Treinamento Wireless PROVEDOR DE ACESSO (agora com Ubiquiti, intelbras e Mikrotik).


Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## misterbogus

De tudo tenho visto o seguinte, 
a concorrência está forte no Brasil. grandes indústrias como a Intelbras estão de olho na fatia. Mas na Intelbrás falta o que a UBNT e a MIKROTIK tem, que é conhecimento de engenharia, se o tivessem o tal do nacional não seria somente o WOM5000, e eles são sacanas, aumentam o preço da CPE da Deliberant justamente para desencorajar que consumidores da WOM 5000 comprem elas gastando mais um pouco.

O que falta para a UBNT no Brasil, mercado esse dominado na prática por pequenos Provedores, é maior representação política. Brasileiro é cabeça dura. Chadi, ninguém usa direito o fórum ubnt. A tendência que domina a maioria dos provedores do Brasil é o UnderLinux. 

O router da UBNT traz flexibilidade e Liberdade! mas o que vende equipamento técnico especializado é conhecimento do mesmo. por isso citei maior presença política da UBNT no Brasil. Parceria com Cursos, treinamentos e etc. a Huawei quando chegou oficialmente ao Brasil, a primeira coisa que fez foi colar comum centro tecnológico de MG para abrir um treinamento dos seus produtos e certificações, Outros Fabricantes também o fazem. 

A UBIQUITI TEM QUE SABER QUE NÓS BRASILEIROS NÃO SOMOS OS RESTOS NESSA POR***! 

e a merda do técnico e dono de provedor, quando vai nas conferências fica igual a uma put****a rebolando feliz porque foi anunciados novos produtos, mas pouco se lembra dos detalhes estruturais.

porque tanta dificuldade em se ter um escritório no Brasil? seria muito mais barato uma distribuição interna. abrir uma montadora, só para chegar com a pcba fora da embalagem, botar dentro e dizer que é montado no Brasil, todo mundo faz isso para conseguir isenção de impostos de importação.

Porque ANID, ABRINT, ABRANET não fazem coro para cobrar e realizar pressão para a UBNT ter presença política no Mercado Brasileiro.???

sabe pq? porque nas conferências internacionais feitas no Brasil, quando esses executivos vem, esses bando de merdas, fica todo louco, ai depois fica postando sobre novidades, e novidades. pra que? para ter somente 3 meses de garantia porque NINGUEMMMMM VENDE UBNT COM 1 ANO DE GARANTIA NO BRASIL.

queria muito comprar O EDGE Router para atender aos meus clientes corporativos com roteamento e redes, já que tenho fobia de mikrotik. (coisa minha, como também não suporto usar aneis ou cordões).

mas não vou indicar um produto para um escritório, onde ele só terá 3 meses de garantia.

Odeio a Intelbras, não porque são ruins, mas porque tem potencial para fazer melhor e não fazem, são displicentes. mas nessas horas desejaria muito que tivessem o mesmo poder que a UBNT.

BRASIL, ACIMA DE TUDO!!!!

----------


## granlabor

Puxa, Mano.'. que desabafo!


Não sei se é o caso da UBNT (não posso falar por eles) mas gringo tem pavor dessa montanha russa que é o Brasil. Aqui as regras mudam da noite pro dia e ninguém pensa as consequências. Se o gringo não consegue planejar com 5 anos de antecedência, ele não investe.

Por mais que a UBNT queira vir para o Brasil, vai levar pelo menos 2.5 anos pras coisas começarem a andar.

Talvez, eles estejam de olho numa linha de produtos nova, baseada no AirFIBER, pra fazer tudo certo desde o nício e vão empurrar o AirMAX com a barriga. Porque, convenhamos, a linha AirMAX virou uma zona com homologação repetida pra todo lado e um monte de produto da linha ainda sem homologação, pirataria, produtos similares de outros fabricantes que rodam airos....

Véio, discordo que o brasileiro seja bobão pra babar os produtos novos anunciados. No ultimo congresso da UBNT, o pessoal bateu pesado no palestrante, quem observou a sala viu que foi idealizada pra quase 800 pessoas e não tinha muito mas de 300 participantes lá. Quem teve a oportunidade de observar a pilha de crachás de pessoas que se inscreveram e não participaram constatou que mais da metade do públco esperado não apareceu. Ou seja, o brasileiro mostrou que não estava contente.

Com relação ao Chadi, ele está fazendo um trabalho bonito, considerando os recursos limitados que ele tem. Deveríamos dar uma força a ele, pois o Chadi é o elo que leva nossa voz a quem tem poder.

Nem te iluda com o edgeROUTER. Vai ser igual aquelas routerSTATIONS que nunca decolaram. Faça um curso de CISCO ou abre a mente pro Mikrotik, porque o software é fantástico e o custo beefício é sensacional.

Quanto a Intelbras, os produtos Deliberant APC-xM são mais caros que UBNT. Natural que siga a mesma linha de preços aqui, principalmente porque chegaram com homologação, nota-fiscal, garantia, RMA... 

Já o WOM-5000 é um produto similar aos nanos de 2007, é um projeto mais antigo que chegou pra brigar por preço.


Em resumo, mano, temos que fazer o melhor com aquilo que temos em mãos.

No quesito curso, meu treinamento é sensacional. Faz sucesso desde abril de 2011 e já ajudou maisde 700 provedores de acesso. Dá uma olhada no site e lembra que o preço é justo pro volume e qualidade das informações (www.granlabor.com).


Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## misterbogus

Mano Zé .´.

desculpe-me pela deselegância das minhas palavras e pelos erros ortográficos, fruto da escrita rápida. Sou um homem como outro, caído e em busca da luz da ciência provido pelo estudo da verdadeira Arte.

Sobre a ultima conferência não pude participar, mas vi que os consumidores Brasileiros depositaram pouco crédito, pois vi pouco entusiasmo na comunidade.

sobre os preços do APC-Deliberant, porque o APC 5M-18 nos EUA custa 80 dólares? e aqui é vendido acima de 400 reais? Nisso que vejo, a Intelbrás tem potencial pra burro!!! mas tem certas coisas que não entendo. e o APC 5m-90 que aqui tá mais de 800 reais, nos EUA nem chega a 150 dólares.!!!! 

mas me causava espanto todo mundo ver venda de UBNT com 3 meses e ninguém citar nada, foi em um Post onde todo mundo estava apedrejando o Chadi que lembrei que a UBNT revolucionou trazendo CPEs que todo mundo queria ter mas poucos tinham grana para comprar da Motorola. rsrs. e que a garantia de 1 ANO É LEIIII!!!! depois disso acho que todo mundo acordou.

O interessante do Chadi seria em respeito aos Consumidores Finais, fazer uma lista de quais distribuidores tem melhor relacionamento ou relacionamento direto com a Fábrica, para segurança de RMA. 

não sou cabeça dura, o WOM 5000 tem bom hardware, o software que é todo bugado. ai volta a displicência de lançarem um produto com problemas. Mas a Intelbrás atende as requisições dos consumidores, tem um canal de diálogo aberto, e implementa capacidades no firmware que a própria comunidade pede. Esse relacionamento tem futuro para o benefício do Mercado Nacionaç

em relação a atuação de uma empresa estrangeira no Brasil, o que consolida tudo é um bom Loobista Político. A Intelbrás mesmo sendo nacional, Grande Industrial e antiga de mercado, tem o deles que conseguiu os ditos selos/reconhecimento do PNBL e o financiamento pelo BNDS de produtos que nem são brasileiros como os APC 5M, o que é contra a Lei (mas mesmo assim é bom, pois podemos comprar no cartão BNDES). Ou seja, política e relacionamento conseguimos abrir portas, ou fechar portas. não tem outro jeito.

sobre a pouca participação na ultima conferência da UBNT agora me caiu a ficha do porque a Intelbrás na sua Propaganda do WOM 5000 foi totalmente focada nos usuários da ubnt mostrando um novo "Cristo" para salvar a todos.
aprendemos bem, pois a arte da guerra ensina que a habilidade de movimentação de um exército seu sucesso ou derrota está nas mãos dos agentes infiltrados. 


Mas bem, vou pensar nos Cisco. estou estudando sobre os roteadores da Huwei, são super baratos e muito bons. vou tentar de tudo, se até lá não conseguir, vou pagar alguém para instalar o mikrotik pra mim. kkkkk.

----------


## misterbogus

> Olá Zé, a ultima release foi dia 18 de março. Mas concordo com você em relação ao Gui, para aqueles que já mechem com Cisco, Juniper e Vyatta ficaria definitivamente mais fácil pois a intimidade com o Cli colaboraria e muito.
> Com certeza não seguirá o caminho da RouterStation, tanto porque o software da routerstation não foi feito pelo nosso time, e sim por terceiros. Acredito que dentro de pouco tempo teremos um Gui estável e pouco a pouco agregaremos serviços ao router. 
> Segue Print de um post de um de nossos usuários, onde o ERL mesmo com várias regras de Firewall consegue atingir 200mb. Nada mal para um router de R$300,00 ! Lembrando que hoje não contamos ainda com aceleração em interfaces com Vlan.
> 
> 
> 
> Att,


Chadi, meu Kamarada,

quem é o desenvolvedor do software para as Routerstation? vc tem como nos passar?

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

Olá Pessoal,

MisterBogus sinceramente fiquei feliz com o seu post. É evidente que você entende os problemas do mercado local.
Temos que nos atentar ao fato de que nunca houve um controle no Brasil, sempre foi assim,essa é a nossa cultura.
Os distribuidores oficiais compravam o que podiam e vendiam tudo em 15 dias, todos os provedores comprando de quem tinha o produto para entregar, independentemente de origem do produto, nota fiscal, garantia etc. 
Eu entendo que é em momentos de expansão o importante é resolver o problema do cliente. O fato é que isso ocorre apenas no Brasil, em outros lugares do mundo não existe esse jeitinho Brasileiro de conseguir as coisas.

Em relação ao 1 ano de garantia, temos dois distribuidores oficiais no Brasil que oferecem esta garantia e cumprem com ela, OIW/WDC. Conheço algumas revendas que fazem o mesmo, basta procurar.
Podem comprar deles sem medo, o preço é fantástico e o pessoal realmente da aquele suporte que todos esperam.

Como o Zé disse abrir um escritório no Brasil e começar uma produção local não é nada fácil, estamos estudando algumas alternativas para resolver o problema e tudo demanda tempo e é extremamente burocrático.
Hoje o que estamos fazendo para colaborar com o mercado é tomar conta das homologações e facilitar o RMA de nossos distribuidores. 
Trazer a PCBA e apenas fazer de conta que você monta ela não resolve mais hoje em dia. Para se obter os verdadeiros benefícios fiscais, aquele que colaboaram para que Wom seja vendido a R$150,00, é necessário produzir a PCB e FONTE localmente, não existe outra maneira de conseguir tais benefícios. 
Os produtos da linha APC da Intelbras não são vendidos por BNDES até onde sei, só se estão dando aquele jeitinho.

Em relação aos treinamentos acredito que estejamos o desempenhando bem, todos os nossos trainners tem a agenda cheia e ministram diversos cursos ao longo do ano. Ainda este ano estaremos lançando o curso Unifi e acredito que até o fim do ano que vem o curso EdgeMax.

Zé discordo com você em relação ao EDGEROUTER, nos queremos este projeto e vamos lutar por ele. As versões EDGEROUTER e EDGEROUTER-PRO foram lançadas dia 16 e nosso software vem melhorando cada dia mais. 

É isso ai pessoal, no que precisarem de mim estou a disposição de vocês. 

Abraço,

----------


## mck

como que faco para configura os mfi

----------

